# Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.



## leeloofer (2 Août 2018)

bonjour maco 
je suis un novice et j ai le message suivant :Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.

je suis sur un mac book pro de 2017 avec macos sierra 10.12.6

sur l ordi il y a deja une partition bootcamp avec 48 Go libres sur 48,1 ( donc vide )
sais tu ce que je dois faire pour pouvoir installer windows correctement ?
merci


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

Bonsoir *leelofer
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque et ses partitions (visibles ou cachées).


----------



## leeloofer (2 Août 2018)

```

```
MacBook-Pro-dolivier:~ ferrigno$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            943.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4

   5:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                48.1 GB    disk0s5


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +943.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                08B9B317-80CD-4215-8F09-C90E7F679730

                                Unlocked Encrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2

   1:                  Apple_HFS LaCie                   1.8 TB     disk2s1

   2:                 DOS_FAT_32 PORSCHE                 200.0 GB   disk2s2


MacBook-Pro-dolivier:~ ferrigno$


----------



## leeloofer (2 Août 2018)

```
MacBook-Pro-dolivier:~ ferrigno$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            943.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                48.1 GB    disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +943.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 08B9B317-80CD-4215-8F09-C90E7F679730
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS LaCie                   1.8 TB     disk2s1
   2:                 DOS_FAT_32 PORSCHE                 200.0 GB   disk2s2

MacBook-Pro-dolivier:~ ferrigno$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

Tu as une petite partition qui s'intercale -->

```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
```

Passe les commande (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 08B9B317-80CD-4215-8F09-C90E7F679730 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions n°4 & n°5

la 3è récupère leur espace au volume principal

Poste l'affichage retourné par la *3è* commande (colle-le dans une fenêtre de code).


----------



## leeloofer (2 Août 2018)

```
MacBook-Pro-dolivier:~ ferrigno$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 08B9B317-80CD-4215-8F09-C90E7F679730 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 08B9B317-80CD-4215-8F09-C90E7F679730
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 943 356 882 944 to 999 590 961 152 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 999 590 961 152 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 999 234 207 744 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
MacBook-Pro-dolivier:~ ferrigno$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

Opération réussie. Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> qu'on ait le résultat sous les yeux.


----------



## leeloofer (2 Août 2018)

super


----------



## leeloofer (2 Août 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +999.2 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 08B9B317-80CD-4215-8F09-C90E7F679730
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Pro-dolivier:~ ferrigno$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

Tu as récupéré une configuration de base. L'Assistant BootCamp ne devrait plus émettre d'objections...


----------



## leeloofer (2 Août 2018)

super merci bcp
au debut windows 10 été installé mais il était impossible d' avoir internet ( il disait qu' il ne trouvait aucune carte réseau)
peut il y avoir une raison a cela selon toi?
je vais le reinstaller d apres le tuto apple


----------



## OlbapOnac (14 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai,il me semble le même problème.Le message suivant s'est affiché avec l'assistant bootcamp : "Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."



```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.5 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk1s4
   6:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                508.6 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.6 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 A876D785-D44F-4A3E-B11F-789BEDE81DE5
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

Bonjour *OlbapOnac
*
Tu as un "faux" affichage de la partition de secours sur le HDD de ton Fusion Drive -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
```


je pense que cette réplication n'est pas réelle mais apparente : ce doit être un effet de résilience dans le *kernel* de l'OS démarré > de mouvements de partitions qui ont été effectués et qui impliquaient un déplacement de la partition de secours. En gros : on a à la fois la version de départ et la version d'arrivée > mais une seule des 2 doit être actuellement "réelle" (l'autre étant "factice"). 

Je t'invite à redémarrer ton Mac une fois > ce qui va liquider ce phénomène de réplication. Une fois revenu dans ta session > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis-à-jour.


----------



## OlbapOnac (14 Août 2018)

Merci macomaniac pour ta réponse.

Le nouveau résultat:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.5 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                508.6 GB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.6 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 A876D785-D44F-4A3E-B11F-789BEDE81DE5
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir ici -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


la réplication des partitions de secours était apparente : tu n'as plus que l'affichage de la partition réelle à sa place

À présent > cette partition intercalaire entre la partition de secours et la partition *BOOTCAMP* -->

```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
```


bloque l'Asssistant BootCamp qui n'est opérationnel que s'il n'y a qu'une partition *BOOTCAMP* solitaire à gérer

Question : est-ce que ton intention est de supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* de *508 Go* > et de récupérer son espace au volume *Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive ?


----------



## OlbapOnac (14 Août 2018)

Mon intention est d'installer Windows sur la partition Bootcamp pas nécessairement de la supprimer


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

Mais tu veux le faire avec l'Assistant BootCamp qui refuse d'opérer en l'état du partitionnement ? - est-ce qu'il y a des données dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## OlbapOnac (14 Août 2018)

J'aimerai bien pouvoir le faire avec l'assistant BootCamp ,il n'y a pas de données dans le volume *BOOTCAMP.*Je suis novice je ne suis pas sur que ce soit possible.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

Alors passe (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller chacune) les commandes que je te présente en tableau -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack A876D785-D44F-4A3E-B11F-789BEDE81DE5 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions n° *4* & n°*5*

la 3è récupère leur espace au volume Macintosh HD du Fusion Drive > et spécifiquement à la partition *disk0s2* du HDD qui était la donneuse au départ

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 3è commande.


----------



## OlbapOnac (14 Août 2018)

```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is A876D785-D44F-4A3E-B11F-789BEDE81DE5
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 1 482 970 849 280 to 1 999 539 175 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 1 999 539 175 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 2 114 568 192 000 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

Ça m'a l'air parfait. Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis-à-jour --> qu'on contemple le paysage...


----------



## OlbapOnac (14 Août 2018)

Merci pour tes réponses,claires et concises!


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 A876D785-D44F-4A3E-B11F-789BEDE81DE5
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir --> la situation a été apurée sur le HDD (le seul affecté par des repartitionnements en cas d'assocation Fusion Drive : SSD & HDD) :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


corrélativement > le *Logical Volume* (espace-disque virtuel exporté comme disque unique par le Fusion Drive) et le volume terminal *Macintosh HD* (monté sur l'espace-disque virtuel du *Logical Volume*) > ont récupéré la capacité totale possible de *2,1 To* :


```
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 A876D785-D44F-4A3E-B11F-789BEDE81DE5
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


la situation est telle que la requiert l'Assistant BootCamp pour opérer...


----------



## OlbapOnac (14 Août 2018)

Merci beaucoup!
 dernière question je ne suis pas sur de comprendre cette phrase : 


macomaniac a dit:


> la situation est telle que la requiert l'Assistant BootCamp pour opérer...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

Eh bien ! tu peux lancer l'Assistant BootCamp > qui te proposera de repartitionner le disque pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* à la taille que tu veux  > puis tu pourras bénéficier de ses services pour installer Windows.


----------



## OlbapOnac (14 Août 2018)

Merci à toi pour tes conseils.Bonne continuation


----------



## Swiipie (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir Maco,
Comme tu te doutes, j'ai le même soucis que mes compères précédents.
J'ai suivis tes informations mais je me retrouve bloqué sur un code qui ne doit pas fonctionné vu que le cas n'est pas le meme.

Donc voici ce que j'ai obtenu de base avec le code "diskutil list"

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                250.4 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         513.8 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            207.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

En suivant ta logique, j'ai effectué l'opération "diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3"
Et c'est là où je bloque car l'opération "diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 08B9B317-80CD-4215-8F09-C90E7F679730 0b" ne fonctionne pas.

Après l'erase j'obtiens donc maintenant ça:

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Windows Recovery                         513.8 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            207.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

En attente de ta réponse,
Je te remercie.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Salut *Swiipie
*
Tableaux bien postés. Tu n'as pas tenu compte de 2 facteurs -->


*a)* tu as une partition de secours de Windows résiduelle qui bloque la récupération d'espace : 
	
	



```
3:           Windows Recovery                         513.8 MB   disk0s4
```

il faut la supprimer pour pouvoir récupérer l'espace libre du dessous



*b)* tu as un type *Apple_APFS* de partition bénéficiaire : 
	
	



```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.0 GB   disk0s2
```

et pas un type *Apple_CoreStorage*


Il faut donc s'adapter à ces variables. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


cette commande concaténée --> *a)* supprime la partition de secours de Windows > *b)* récupère l'espace libre total au *Conteneur apfs*

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné > car on a souvent des anicroches avec l'*apfs*.


----------



## Swiipie (8 Octobre 2018)

En effet, ceci explique le problème.
Voici le nouveau tableau obtenu;

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            207.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```
qui si je ne m'abuse, a l'air d'être bon.

Petite question de novice, que signifie l'APFS ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Problème résolu !

l'*apfs* est le nouveau format de système de fichiers Apple > qui prend la suite du* jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé).​


----------



## Swiipie (9 Octobre 2018)

Proche du chinois pour moi ahah

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas, même si j'aurais aimé réussir seul!

Bonne continuation et à bientôt.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Swiipie a dit:


> Proche du chinois pour moi ahah




pour qui ça ne l'est pas ? - tout ce qu'on peut faire > c'est s'en forger une "traduction" en langage naturel. Voici celle que je te propose -->

Quant une partition est de type *apfs* comme la partition n°2 de ton disque :

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2
```


elle contient un magasin de stockage physique appelé *Physical Store*. Ce magasin exporte un espace-disque virtuel indexé comme *disk1* et appelé *Conteneur*. Lorsque la partition de type *apfs* est la partition d'un OS --> alors le *Conteneur* exporté comporte 4 volumes en simultané comme ici -->


```
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            207.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

ces 4 volumes jouent des rôles distincts que voici :


*Macintosh HD* est le volume principal de démarrage

*Preboot* est le volume auxiliaire de prédémarrage (sans lequel *Macintosh HD* ne pourrait pas démarrer). Non monté dans le temps de la session de l'utilisateur.

*Recovery* est le volume auxiliaire de secours (il contient l'OS de secours démarrable via *⌘R*) - ce qui remplace l'ancienne partition de secours séparée *Recovrery HD*. Non monté dans le temps de la session de l'utilisateur.

*VM* = *V*irtual *M*emory est le volume auxiliaire qui archive le contexte de la *RAM* (voire les fichiers de *swap*). Il est monté dans le temps de la session de l'utilisateur dans le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré at: */private/var/vm*.

En résumé : une distribution plus complexe que celle d'une partition de type *Apple_HFS* classique > qui a certaines affiliations avec le type *Apple_CoreStorage* en ce qu'un espace virtuel (indexé comme disque de second degré) se trouve exporté de la partition primaire du disque.


----------



## Shinzo (14 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour moi aussi marc j'ai le meme  problems que leelo stp aide moi je voudrais que mon mac soit en Windows 10 mais mon boot camp ne veut pas 
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *Shinzo
*
Quel est ton problème exact ? --> l'Assistant BootCamp refuse d'effectuer un partitionnement du disque de ton Mac (sous prétexte qu'il y a trop de partitions déjà présentes) ?


----------



## pierre2410 (19 Octobre 2018)

Salut

J'ai moi aussi le meme probleme que leeloo
j'ai donc fait un "diskutil list", puis j'ai effacé les 2 partitions de windows (disk0s3 et disk0s4 pour moi) comme l'a fait leeloo, par contre quelle adresse mettre pour la commande "diskutil coreStorage resizeStack "? car il n'y a pas d'adresse d'affichée lors de ma commande "diskutil list" et je ne sais pas pourquoi
Peux tu m'aider ?
Merci d'avance
Pierre



```
MBP-de-Pierre:~ pierre$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         161.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +161.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacBook                 42.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS DDExt 2To               2.0 TB     disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *Pierre
*
Il faut adapter la commande de récupération d'espace libre au type de la partition bénéficiaire : ici *Apple_APFS*.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## pierre2410 (19 Octobre 2018)

Merci à toi, 
Voici le résultat :


```
MBP-de-Pierre:~ pierre$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 89 790 439 424 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume MacBook was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 160 999 997 440 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2018)

Ça a marché. Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## pierre2410 (19 Octobre 2018)

```
MBP-de-Pierre:~ pierre$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacBook                 42.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS DDExt 2To               2.0 TB     disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2018)

Ta partition *apfs* -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```


a récupéré tout l'espace-disque disponible. Problème résolu !


----------



## pierre2410 (19 Octobre 2018)

Super , merci beaucoup ;-)


----------



## tonio91 (26 Octobre 2018)

Salut macomaniac, je relance le sujet car j'ai exactement le même problème pourrais tu m'aider, voici le copier coller après avoir rentrer dans la commande diskutil list....





```
Last login: Fri Oct 26 18:43:46 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-LEBERT:~ antoine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         125.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         295.0 GB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                72.0 GB    disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +295.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            46.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +125.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            48.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3

MacBook-Pro-de-LEBERT:~ antoine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *tonio
*
Je vois que tu as un partitionnement assez complexe de ton disque : outre la partition *EFI* n°*1* (de rigueur avec une table *GUID*) -->


2 partitions de type *apfs* n°*2* & *3* > exportant chacune un espace-disque virtuel (*Conteneur*) portant des volumes *Macintosh HD* + leurs auxiliaires

2 partitions de type *Microsoft Basic Data* n°*4* & *5* > dédiées à une installation de Windows

Étant donné cette distribution --> quelle est exactement ton intention ?


----------



## tonio91 (26 Octobre 2018)

A la base j'avais juste l'intention d'installer windows, je ne m'y connais vraiment pas en informatique et je suis totalement perdu... 
Je suis donc aller dans l'assistant Boot Camp, j'ai sélectionné l'image ISO que j'ai téléchargé a partir du site microsoft ( en suivant les instruction dicté par apple ) puis une fois le téléchargement en cours je reçoit ce message :
 " Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows"
Outre cette manipulation je n'ai jamais rien touché d'autre comme je l'ai dis juste avant je n'y connais absolument tien pour m'aventurer la dedans...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

Tu ne peux pas installer un volume *BOOTCAMP* démarrable > car tu as une partition de trop au départ sur ton disque --> il ne faut pas que tu aies *2* partitions de type *apfs* mais une seule.

Ce qui permet de resserrer la problématique : est-ce que tu te sers de tes 2 volumes *Macintosh HD* ? - ou d'un seul ? Je vois qu'ils ont une occupation à peu près équivalente : environ *48 Go* --> l'un serait-il le clone de l'autre ?

Passe la commande informative :

```
diskutil info /
```


la commande affiche un tableau d'information sur le volume actuellement démarré

Poste ce tableau --> je saurai déjà sur quel *Macintosh HD* de quel *Conteneur apfs* tu es démarré.


----------



## tonio91 (26 Octobre 2018)

Non je pense que ça doit être un clone car je ne me sert pas des deux.



```
Last login: Fri Oct 26 20:10:58 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-LEBERT:~ antoine$ diskutil info /
   Device Identifier:        disk2s1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2s1
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk2

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /

   Partition Type:           41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:  APFS
   Type (Bundle):            apfs
   Name (User Visible):      APFS
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Booter Disk:              disk2s2
   Recovery Disk:            disk2s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 PCI-Express
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              E09BA562-68D6-4AC0-AEE5-36F12A28B927
   Disk / Partition UUID:    E09BA562-68D6-4AC0-AEE5-36F12A28B927

   Disk Size:                125.0 GB (124990791680 Bytes) (exactly 244122640 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        4096 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       125.0 GB (124990791680 Bytes) (exactly 244122640 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        53.0 GB (52970627072 Bytes) (exactly 103458256 512-Byte-Units) (42.4%)
   Volume Free Space:        72.0 GB (72020164608 Bytes) (exactly 140664384 512-Byte-Units) (57.6%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              Yes
   Hardware AES Support:     No

MacBook-Pro-de-LEBERT:~ antoine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

La chance est avec toi : tu es démarré sur le volume *Macintosh HD* résident du *Conteneur disk2*. *Conteneur disk2* exporté par la partition primaire n°*2* du disque -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         125.0 GB   disk0s2
```


sachant qu'il est toujours possible de récupérer à une partition de disque de type Apple > tout espace libre situé en-dessous d'elle sur le disque --> tu vois ce qui s'ensuit ?

il est possible de supprimer les partitions n°*3*-*4*-*5* du disque > et de récupérer leur espace à la partition n°*2* (et au *Conteneur disk2* qu'elle exporte).

Cette simplification faite du partitionnement de ton disque --> tu pourras installer Windows sur une partition *BOOTCAMP* faite par l'Assistant BootCamp. Es-tu partant pour la manœuvre que je viens de te décrire ?


----------



## tonio91 (26 Octobre 2018)

Oui je suis partant, je suis à court d'idée pour installer ce fichus windows 
Mais cette simplification ne changera pas grand chose mise a part le fait que je pourrai avoir la partition Boot Camp ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

tonio91 a dit:


> Mais cette simplification ne changera pas grand chose mise a part le fait que je pourrai avoir la partition Boot Camp ?



- dans la mesure où tu n'utilises que le *Macintosh HD* de haut du disque > à part une considérable extension de l'espace libre disponible dans le *Conteneur* de ce volume --> tu vas n'y voir absolument que du feu.​
----------

Je te propose un tout-en-un. Passe la commande (copier-coller ; déroule-la bien pour la copier jusqu'au *diskutil list* final) -->


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée --> *a)* supprime la partition *disk0s5* > *b)* supprime la partition *disk0s4* > *c)* supprime le *Conteneur apfs disk1* --> ce qui reformate sa partition de base *disk0s3* > *d)* supprime la partition *disk0s3* reformatée > *e)* récupère la totalité de l'espace libéré au *Conteneur disk2* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > *f)* affiche le tableau des disques mis-à-jour.

=> poste l'affichage d'enemble retourné par la commande --> que je puisse vérifier si tout s'est bien passé ou s'il y a eu un loupé quelque part...


----------



## tonio91 (26 Octobre 2018)

D'acc tant mieux alors, voila l'affichage d'ensemble :



```
Last login: Fri Oct 26 21:01:53 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-LEBERT:~ antoine$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s5 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk1s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk1s3
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 349 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 32768k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation on disk1
Started erase on disk0s3 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 374 972 379 136 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 963 170 816 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 962 142 720 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 124 990 791 680 to 499 963 170 816 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            50.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3

MacBook-Pro-de-LEBERT:~ antoine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

Problème résolu en 1 coup (mais 5 bandes) -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.0 GB   disk0s2
```


la partition n°*2* du disque fait désormais *500 Go* > comme le *Conteneur apfs disk2* qu'elle exporte.

Le partitionnement du disque ayant été simpifié --> l'Assistant BootCamp ne devrait pas faire de difficulté formelle à créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* et à y installer Windows. Disons qu'il peut y toujours y avoir des problèmes d'installation --> mais ça : tu vas bien le voir...


----------



## tonio91 (26 Octobre 2018)

Et bien je te remercie énormément pour tes réponses très précises et simples tu as été d'une grande aide !
Maintenant j'espère vraiment que cela va fonctionner et puis si j'ai un problème il est possible que je reviennes vers toi 

Juste petite question le " ( mais 5 bandes ) " je n'ai pas bien compris rien de bien grave ?

Bon bah j'ai eu un message me disant qu'il y avait eu une erreur et maintenant j'ai une barre de chargement ou il y a écrit : "patienter le temps qu'assistant boot camp supprime les partitions qu'il a créées... "
cependant cela fait bien 10minutes que la barre de chargement est pleine et que rien ne se passe


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

tonio91 a dit:


> Juste petite question le " ( mais 5 bandes ) " je n'ai pas bien compris rien de bien grave ?



- c'est une image empruntée au billard : image d'un coup calculé qui utiliserait 5 rebonds successifs de la bille contres les bandes de la table de jeu.​
----------

Est-ce que l'Assistant BootCamp a toujours des problèmes ?


----------



## tonio91 (26 Octobre 2018)

Autant pour moi je n'avais absolument pas saisis, cela semble évident maintenant...
Oui c'est bon tout est rentré dans l'ordre encore merci !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Effectivement je m'étais trompé de sujet. C'est sur cette page que j'étais tombé tout à l'heure.
Mon problème est le même que toutes les personnes ici. L'assistant bootcamp me met le message
*"Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant."*
J'ai suivi les étapes que tu as préconisé aux autres personnes mais j'ai un problème lorsque je veux assigner l'espace libéré à MacOS. Je ne sais pas du tout quelle commande il faut utiliser. J'espère que tu pourras m'aider. 
Merci d'avance pour ta réponse


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir *estinblack
*
- je vais faire une pause actuellement (je ne prends plus de nouveaux sujets - juste quelques-uns en train). Mais je vais revenir tout à l'heure dans ton fil examiner ton problème. Je me fais un fichier *.weblock* qui me servira de pense-bête et d'adresse au fil.


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

D'accord, pas de soucis. Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Me revoici. Je suppose que tu peux ouvrir ta session normale d'utilisateur ?


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

Oui je peux ouvrir ma session normal d'utilisateur


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Alors voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

```
MacBook-Pro-dAlexis:~ Alexis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         151.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +151.3 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            104.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 49.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

Et il faut savoir que j'avais suivi les étapes que tu avais préconisé avant : les "diskutil ap eraseVolum null disk.." pour effacer les partitions liées à windows. C'est pour cela qu'elles n'apparaissent pas


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Tu as une partition parasite ici -->

```
3:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s3
```


qui suffit à bloquer une récupération d'espace au *Conteneur apfs* + tu as un volume de la partition-Système de l'*EFI* -->


```
1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


qui s'intitule *NO NAME* au lieu de *EFI* (ce qui suffit à l'invalider).
----------

Occupons-nous d'abord de la récupération d'espace. Passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller ; séparément et dans l'ordre) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition de type Windows

la 2è récupère tout l'espace libre au *Conteneur* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è commande.


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

Voici le résultat fourni suite à la deuxième commande


```
MacBook-Pro-dAlexis:~ Alexis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 99 534 417 920 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 4209754, actual 4209807)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 151 256 018 944 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-Pro-dAlexis:~ Alexis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Le marrant est le suivant -->


le *fsroot tree* (sous-système de fichiers *apfs* générateur du volume *Macintosh HD*) est invalide > ce qui n'empêche pas la vérification de déclarer un "sans erreur" final > et le redimensionnement de s'opérer 

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques mis à jour.


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

Je n'ai pas très bien compris ce que signifiait le fait que *fsroot tree *soit invalide.
Voici le tableau des disques mis à jour :

```
MacBook-Pro-dAlexis:~ Alexis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            104.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 49.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Problème de récupération d'espace résolu. Voici la partition de type *apfs* -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```


elle a la taille maximale qu'elle peut avoir.
----------

Disons que l'expression cryptique "*fsroot tree*" désigne le système de fichiers *apfs* local qui génére le volume *Macintosh HD*. Comme il y a 3 autres volumes > il y a 3 autres systèmes de fichiers locaux pour ces 3 volumes. Bref : il y a quelque chose d'invalide dans le système de fichiers générateur spécifique de *Macintosh HD* > mais on n'en apprend pas davantage. On peut peut-être tenter de le réparer.

----------

Pour la partition de type *EFI* --> passe les commandes :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume *NO NAME*

la 2è  le renomme *EFI*

Poste le retour de la 2è.


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

Si ça ne te dérange pas je veux bien qu'on essaie de le réparer quand on aura fini de régler ces problèmes 

Lorsque j'effectue la 1ère commande voici le retour que j'ai

```
MacBook-Pro-dAlexis:~ Alexis$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
Password:
```

Le problème c'est que je ne peux pas taper le mot de passe


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Tu tapes en aveugle ton mot-de-passe de session admin - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et tu revalides. 

C'est à cause de *sudo* > qui fait exécuter la commande en *root*. Je m'étais demandé si tu connaissais son usage.


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

Ah d'accord, effectivement je ne la connaissais pas.

Et du coup voici le retour lorsque j'effectue la deuxième commande :

```
MacBook-Pro-dAlexis:~ Alexis$ diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
Volume on disk0s1 renamed to EFI
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Alors passe les commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s1
diskutil list
```


la 1ère démonte le volume renommé *EFI*

la 2è affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le tableau.


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

Voici le tableau

```
MacBook-Pro-dAlexis:~ Alexis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            104.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 49.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Et voici le disque -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```


RAS.


----------



## eastinblack (28 Octobre 2018)

D'accord, parfait. 
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !


----------



## Altair71 (7 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plait ?


```
Last login: Wed Nov  7 12:45:57 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              159.8 GB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk1
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 SANDISK                 30.8 GB    disk1s1

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *Altair*

Voici ton disque interne -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              159.8 GB   disk0s6
```


tu notes pour la partition de secours --> qu'il y a un décalage de numérotation (rang n°*3* pour la table *GPT* et *disk0s5* pour le *kernel*) > et que le volume *Recovery HD* n'est pas affiché sur cette partition

j'y conjecture un défaut de mise-à-jour de la part du *kernel* > suite à des mouvements complexes sur les partitions.
*
Redémarre* une fois > puis repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


poste le tableau dans lequel la table *GPT* et le *kernel* se seront mis d'accord. Le volume *Recovery HD* a des chances (s'il n'y a pas eu d'altération de la partition de secours) de se trouver redéfini sur la partition *disk0s3*.


----------



## Altair71 (7 Novembre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. Mais je ne m'y connait pas trop en Mac. Pourrai tu me dire précisément ce que je dois redémarrer ? J'aimerai juste avoir Windows en dualboot avec Boot Camp..


----------



## Altair71 (7 Novembre 2018)

J'ai redémarrer mon Mac mais j'ai toujours la même chose ? voici le tableau


```
Last login: Wed Nov  7 21:19:10 on console
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              159.8 GB   disk0s4

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

Tu parais avoir perdu le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition de secours n°*3*.

Par ailleurs --> qu'est-ce que tu souhaites faire ? --> supprimer la partition *Sans titre* n°*4* et récupérer son espace à la partition principale *Macintosh* n°*2* ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

---


----------



## Altair71 (7 Novembre 2018)

J'aimerai avoir 2 partitions sur mon DD. Un pour mac l'autre pour Windows. J'aimerai que la partition Windows fasse 200gb. Seulement, quand je lance Boot Camp, j'ai ce fameux message "le disque de démarrage ne peut ni être partionnés, ni  restauré en une seule partition." Donc aucun moyen de sélectionner un iso pour l'installer sur une partition. J'ai juste 2 options. Et petite précision, j'ai fait un clean install hier donc le Mac est comme neuf..


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

Regarde ton disque interne actuel -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              159.8 GB   disk0s4
```


la partition tout en bas de *159 Go* : c'est elle qui bloque l'Assistant BootCamp. Il faut la supprimer et récupérer son espace à *Macintosh*.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau --> que je voie si le volume *Sans titre* est bien vide...


----------



## Altair71 (7 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Nov  7 21:20:22 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    159G    22G   137G    14%  448123 4294519156    0%   /
devfs           184k   184k     0B   100%     622          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk0s4    160G   302M   159G     1%      83 4294967196    0%   /Volumes/Sans titre
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

Bon : volume *Sans titre* vide.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la partition du bas > *b)* récupère son espace à la partition *macintosh* > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné par la commande.


----------



## Altair71 (7 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Nov  7 22:13:43 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 Sans titre
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

Voici ton disque à présent -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


*Macintosh* a récupéré tout l'espace-disque possible

mais la partition de secours du bas du disque est invalide (perte de son volume)

Passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de macOS actuellement installée

Poste le retour.


----------



## Altair71 (7 Novembre 2018)

Très bien merci. Voici la version. C'est high sierra


```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.13.6
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

Est-ce que tu as un installateur de High Sierra ? -->


je te le dis > parce que lancer une réinstallation de High Sierra sur ton volume actuel *Macintosh* > recréera une partition de secours valide. Par ailleurs > ce ne sera pas un reformatage > mais une simple restauration du Logiciel-Système respectant l'actuel compte d'utilisateur.


----------



## Altair71 (7 Novembre 2018)

Non, je ne l'ai pas. Et je penses que ce sera difficile de le trouver non ? Sachant que mon mac n'est pas compatible Mojave..
Un autre moyen le génie ? 

Encore merci pour ton aide. Mais je n'ai toujours pas l'option "choisir un iso." sur bootcamp mais je n'ai plus le message d'erreur.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

Voici  le lien qui te permet de télécharger un installateur de High Sierra 10.13.6 depuis l'AppStore : ☞*High Sierra*☞ (clique le lien rouge).

note : il va se télécharger sous l'intitulé francisé *Installer macOS High Sierra* dans les Applications. Si tu ne veux pas qu'il soit supprimé à cette localisation en fin d'installation --> déplace-le ailleurs d'abord > avant de lancer l'installation d'un double-clic.​


----------



## Altair71 (7 Novembre 2018)

Super, je vais l'enregistrer sur une clef comme ça au cas ou. MERCI, tu m'as été d'une grande aide. Je reviens vers toi si jamais j'ai un autre soucis.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

Rebonjour macomaniac, malheureusement, après avoir fait ce que tu ma demander c'est a dire télécharger et lancer l'installer de HS, un autre message d'erreur apparaît pendant l'installation.  

*"MacOs n'a pas pu être installer sur votre ordinateur. Le disque cible est trop petit"
*
Une idée ? Je ne pensais pas qu'installer Windows sur Mac était aussi compliqué..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume démarré

Poste le tableau retourné. Tu dois manquer d'espace-libre dans ce volume.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov  8 13:42:45 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    315G    51G   264G    17%  448285 4294518994    0%   /
devfs           188k   188k     0B   100%     638          0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
/dev/disk1s1     10M   1.5M   8.9M    15%      84 4294967195    0%   /Volumes/uTorrent
/dev/disk2s1    589M   408M   181M    70%    1122 4294966157    0%   /Volumes/Parallels Desktop 14.0.1 (45154)
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Tu as *264 Go* disponibles dans le volume de démarrage *Macintosh* --> est-ce que c'est bien ce même volume que tu prends pour destination ?


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

Oui c'est bien ça c'est ce disque que je sélectionne au moment de l'installation donc je ne comprend pas


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Alors on va ruser (décidément ! --> je ne comprends pas le blocage de l'installation ici). Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 160g jhfs+ BIS 0b
```


la commande rétrécit *Macintosh* à *160 Go* > et crée en-dessous un volume *BIS* de *155 Go* environ

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

Je suis malchanceux.. Apple et moi faisons 2 lol


```
Last login: Thu Nov  8 15:24:03 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 160g jhfs+ BIS 0b
Resizing to 160000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Copying booter
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s6 as a 148 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               160.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:                  Apple_HFS BIS                     159.1 GB   disk0s6
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Je reviens dans le fil. Tu as bien un nouveau volume *BIS*.

Teste tout d'abord une installation --> à destination du volume *Macintosh* démarré : histoire de voir si un redimentionnement de ce volume aurait débloqué l'installation...


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

J'ai essayer. Mais en vain. Toujours la même erreur. Ça peut venir des "mini" partitions qui sont sur mon HDD ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Essaie à présent en donnant le volume *BIS* comme destination : est-ce que l'installation se lance ?


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

Oui cela a fonctionné. Mais maintenant je possède 2 systeme d'exploitation HS sur 1 dd partionnée. Et toujours le même soucis avec ce foutu bootcamp..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Hé ! hé ! - poilant...

Passe la commande (dans le Terminal d'une des 2 sessions) :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques...


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov  8 20:57:47 on console
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ ninja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         649.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage BIS                     158.6 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS BIS                    +158.2 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s4
                                 B91FAB50-3162-48FA-88DD-4BF143614386
                                 Unencrypted

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ ninja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr restore --s /dev/disk0s5 --t /dev/disk0s3 --erase --noprompt
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande clone en mode "copie de blocs" > la nouvelle partition de secours valide (*disk0s5*) --> sur l'antérieure partition de secours invalide (*disk0s3*)

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande lorsque son exécution sera terminée.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov  8 21:28:13 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ ninja$ sudo asr restore --s /dev/disk0s5 --t /dev/disk0s3 --erase --noprompt
Password:
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Repartitioning target device...
Could not change the partition type for /dev/disk0s3 - Opération non permise
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ ninja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


la commande change le type de la partition de secours invalide > de "*Apple_Boot*" => à "*Apple_HFS*"

Poste le retour.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ça ne marche pas..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Quel est le retour exact ? - "*permission denied*" ?


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov  8 21:35:53 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ ninja$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Operation not permitted
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ ninja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

C'est le signe que le *SIP* (protocole de verrouillage) est activé et verrouille la partition de secours (entre autres).

Redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Redémarre : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > choisis *Macintosh* > démarre dessus.

Repasse alors la 1ère commande :

```
sudo asr restore --s /dev/disk0s5 --t /dev/disk0s3 --erase --noprompt
```


poste le retour.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

Alors je l'ai fait une fois et le dernier message m'indiquait qu'il n'y avait pas assez de place sur le disk0s6..
j'ai retaper la commande. Voici ce que ça donne:


```
Last login: Thu Nov  8 22:09:43 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sudo asr restore --s /dev/disk0s5 --t /dev/disk0s3 --erase --noprompt
Password:
    Validating target...
Could not access device "/dev/disk0s3"
Could not validate target - Fichier ou répertoire inexistant
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Repasse la commande d'après :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


qui change le type de la partition

Poste le retour.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov  8 22:27:02 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
asr: Could not access /dev/disk0s3: No such file or directory
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

Je remet ici la commande diskutil list


```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS                         649.9 MB   disk0s6
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage BIS                     158.6 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS BIS                    +158.2 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s4
                                 B91FAB50-3162-48FA-88DD-4BF143614386
                                 Unencrypted

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```

le disk0s3 n'existe plus apparemment..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Le type de la partition a bien été changé -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS                         649.9 MB   disk0s6
```


mais il n'y a là manifestement qu'une coquille vide sans système de fichiers contenu.

par contre l'index de la partition a bougé à *disk0s6*

On va lui injecter un système de fichiers. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s6
```


qui injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* (comme requis) > définissant un volume *Recovery HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s6
Password:
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s6 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Hé ! hé ! --> c'est peut-être en train de se débloquer, tout ça.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s6
```


qui remonte le volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition *disk0s6*

Poste le retour (douteux que ça opère sans redémarrage).


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

J'espere bien heureusement que tu est là !


```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil mount disk0s6
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s6 mounted
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```

Même pas eu besoin de démarrer !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Alors repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             649.9 MB   disk0s6
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage BIS                     158.6 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS BIS                    +158.2 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s4
                                 B91FAB50-3162-48FA-88DD-4BF143614386
                                 Unencrypted

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Voici la nouvelle partition -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             649.9 MB   disk0s6
```


dont le volume est actuellement monté

Bon ! assez ri --> revenons aux affaires. Passe la commande (copie-la bien jusqu'au *--noprompt* final)  :

```
diskutil mount disk0s5 ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/"Recovery HD 1" --t /Volumes/"Recovery HD" --erase --noprompt
```


la commande : *a)* monte le volume de la partition de secours du bas > ce qui l'affecte d'un index différenciateur du volume *Recovery HD* déjà monté = *Recovery HD 1* > *b)* restaure le contenu du volume monté de la partition de secours valide de queue de disque  => au volume monté de la partition de secours invalide de milieu de disque

Poste l'affichage retourné à complétion de la commande.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil mount disk0s5 ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/"Recovery HD 1" --t /Volumes/"Recovery HD" --erase --noprompt
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s5 mounted
Password:
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Validating sizes...
Not enough space on /dev/disk0s6 to restore
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Il n'y a pas assez de place sur la partition de secours du haut cette fois-ci. C'est vrai qu'elle fait *649,9 Mo* contre *650 Mo*. Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Nov  8 23:20:16 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    159G    57G   103G    36%  460019 4294507260    0%   /
devfs           187k   187k     0B   100%     634          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1      158G    16G   142G    10%  435220 4294532059    0%   /Volumes/BIS
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
/dev/disk0s6    650M    25M   625M     4%      85 4294967194    0%   /Volumes/Recovery HD
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

L'autre volume de secours (du bas) a été démonté. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s5 ; sudo cp -av /Volumes/"Recovery HD 1"/* /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


la commande remonte le volume de secours du bas > puis clone en mode "copie de fichiers" le contenu du volume de secours du bas dans celui du haut

si tu vois s'afficher un défilé de lignes > c'est que le clonage est en cours

Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

C'est fini chef.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Pfuiii !

Passe la commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


qui liste récursivement le contenu du volume *Recovery HD* cloné

Poste le retour.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ahah je sais tu en a surement marre 


```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
System            com.apple.boot.P    com.apple.recovery.boot

/Volumes/Recovery HD/System:
Library

/Volumes/Recovery HD/System/Library:
CoreServices

/Volumes/Recovery HD/System/Library/CoreServices:
PlatformSupport.plist    SystemVersion.plist    boot.efi

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P:
Library    System    usr

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/Library:
Preferences

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/Library/Preferences:
SystemConfiguration

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration:
com.apple.Boot.plist

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/System:
Library

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/System/Library:
PrelinkedKernels

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/System/Library/PrelinkedKernels:
prelinkedkernel

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/usr:
standalone

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/usr/standalone:
i386

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/usr/standalone/i386:
EfiLoginUI

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.P/usr/standalone/i386/EfiLoginUI:
Lucida13.efires        disk_passwordUI.efires    recoveryUI.efires
Lucida13White.efires    flag_picker.efires    recovery_user.efires
appleLogo.efires    guest_userUI.efires    sound.efires
battery.efires        loginui.efires        unknown_userUI.efires

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot:
BaseSystem.chunklist    SystemVersion.plist    prelinkedkernel
BaseSystem.dmg        boot.efi
PlatformSupport.plist    com.apple.Boot.plist
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Ça a cloné un dossier *com.apple.boot.P* qui ne concerne que le *CoreStorage* du bas de disque. Mais il y a le dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* contenant l'OS de secours. Banzaï !

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.boot.P
```


qui supprime le dossier parasite ; elle passe sans commentaire

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de macOS actuellement installée

Poste ce retour.


----------



## Altair71 (8 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.boot.P
Password:
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.13.6
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande (copie-la jusqu'au *10.13.6"* final) :

```
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.recovery.boot --file /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi --label "Récupération 10.13.6"
```


qui rend le volume démarrable > en l'affichant à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage (*alt*) sous l'intitulé : *Récupération 10.13.6*

la commande passe sans commentaire

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
bless --info /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif du volume *Recovery HD*

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sudo bless --folder /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.recovery.boot --file /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi --label "Récupération 10.13.6"
Password:
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ bless --info /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
finderinfo[0]:    157 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot
finderinfo[1]:    162 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]:    157 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xEA0861221AEC775B
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Parfait. Ta partition de récupération du haut est accomplie. RAS.

Il n'y aura plus qu'à supprimer le volume *BIS* du bas de disque et sa partition de secours > puis récupérer leur espace au volume du haut.

Je te propose de le faire demain > car il se fait bien tard à présent...


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

Pas de problème. Merci beaucoup x1000. Je te payerai bien mais j'ai pas beaucoup d'argent lol. J'attend ton message pour demain. Merci encore, bonne soirée a toi. ( dans ma tête je me dit il y a des gens ils connaissent des code comme ça par coeur c'est incroyable )


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Tu as été affligé par une invraisemblable série d'anicroches dont les raisons exactes m'échappent. Ce qui a énormément compliqué dans le détail l'effectuation d'une opération minime : restaurer la partition de secours du disque.

- entre autres : une partition de secours (de milieu de disque) dont la taille n'est pas la réglementaire de *650 Mo* > mais une de *649,9 Mo* --> comment expliquer cette bizarrerie ? --> laquelle a fait planter la commande *asr* de restauration en mode "copie-de-blocs" > parce qu'à vérification des tailles de la partition source & destination > la partition de destination s'est avérée plus petite en nombre de blocs que celle de la source.​
Lorsque tu seras de nouveau disponible > redémarre une fois (avec *alt*) pour obtenir l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage -->


vérifie (sans démarrer dessus) que tu vois bien un volume intitulé : "*Récupération 10.13.6*" affiché (= volume *Recovery HD* de la partition de secours qu'on a recréée > et dont c'est le libellé de boot pour le gestionnaire de démarrage)

choisis pour démarrer le volume *Macintosh HD*

De retour dans ta session habituelle > passe les commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```


qui affichent le tableau primaire des disques + le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage* du bas de disque

Poste ces tableaux.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, voilà les tableaux


```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 11:01:56 on console
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             649.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage BIS                     158.6 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS BIS                    +158.2 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s4
                                 B91FAB50-3162-48FA-88DD-4BF143614386
                                 Unencrypted

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group F6B6A23E-F403-46C0-9A21-AE892341CA47
    =========================================================
    Name:         BIS
    Status:       Online
    Size:         158563217408 B (158.6 GB)
    Free Space:   18919424 B (18.9 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume A2C76025-FBF1-49FD-B276-051CC9D24D89
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s4
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     158563217408 B (158.6 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 58F03C31-1727-439D-8289-8BE688C33E05
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume B91FAB50-3162-48FA-88DD-4BF143614386
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          158191976448 B (158.2 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               BIS
            Volume Name:           BIS
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG F6B6A23E-F403-46C0-9A21-AE892341CA47 ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime le *CoreStorage* > puis réaffiche la tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG F6B6A23E-F403-46C0-9A21-AE892341CA47 ; diskutil list
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting Logical Volumes
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk0s4
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s4 as a 148 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             649.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                158.6 GB   disk0s4

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Banzaï ! Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande poilante --> *a)* supprime la partition *Untitled* de queue de disque > *b)* étire la partition *Recovery HD* aux *650 Mo* réglementaires  > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

=> poste l'affichage retourné (pour voir si la demande n'a pas été un peu trop forte)...


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to 650002432 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Error: -69604: You cannot create new partitions with a grow request
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             649.9 MB   disk0s3

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Commande médiane rejetée > les autres OK. Alors on édite ainsi cette commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% ; diskutil list
```


poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% ; diskutil list
Resizing to 650002432 bytes
Started partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               159.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Celle-là -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


bien retaillée à *650 Mo* : elle se méritait ! 

Acte de prudence : passe la commande informative -->

```
bless --info /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage du volume

Poste le tableau --> c'est pour vérifier que le l'étirement de la partition (et de son volume) > n'a pas fait sauter le chemin de démarrage...


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ bless --info /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
finderinfo[0]:    157 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot
finderinfo[1]:    162 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]:    157 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xEA0861221AEC775B
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Rien n'a bougé. Alors on enchaîne une carambole poilante (va jusqu'au *diskutil list* final) -->

```
sudo diskutil umount force disk0s3 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande : *a)* démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* > *b)* ajuste le type de la partition à "*Apple_Boot*" dans la table *GPT* > *c)* récupère l'espace libre de queue de disque à la partition de *Macintosh* > *d)* affiche le tableau des disques mis à jour

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné (pour vérifier encore que la demande n'a pas été trop forte).


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sudo diskutil umount force disk0s3 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Password:
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Le type *Apple_Boot* a bien été ajusté à la partition de secours > et l'espace libre a bien été récupéré à la partition *Macintosh*.

- anomalie apparente : l'index de la partition de secours a glissé de *disk0s3* à *disk0s4*. C'est que pour récupérer de l'espace libre de queue de disque => à la partition *Macintosh* > alors que la partition *Recovery HD* faisait bouchon en intercalaire --> il a fallu : cloner cette partition en queue de disque (clone *disk0s4*) > supprimer l'originale *disk0s3* > ce qui fait que l'espace libre touchant la partition *Macintosh* > elle a pu être étirée pour l'absorber. L'index *disk0s4* de la partition de secours clone a été conservé dans la mémoire du *kernel* sans mise-à-jour > de même que la définition du volume *Recovery HD* du clone *disk0s4* n'a pas été prise en charge par le même *kernel* (du moins l'espère-t-on !).​
*Redémarre* une fois > de retour dans ta session > passe la commande de vérité :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau. Si tout va bien > tu devrais avoir une partition de secours avec volume *Recovery HD* en *disk0s3*.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

Je le vois nul part...


```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 12:37:42 on console
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Décidément ! --> la malchance jusqu'au bout : le volume *Recovery HD* a été sucré dans la manœuvre de redimensionnement...

Je vais voir ce que je peux faire et je reviendrai dans ton fil.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

Comme je l'ai dit avant je suis malchanceux avec apple et pas qu'un peu. C'est pour ça que je veux windows lol. J'attend de tes nouvelles.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Alors voici un lien de téléchargement au dossier public de ma DropBox : ☞*RECO.zip*☜ (clique le lien rouge).

Il te permet de télécharger une archive *RECO.zip* de *486 Mo*. Arrange-toi pour avoir le dossier désarchivé *RECO* sur ton Bureau de session du volume *Macintosh*.

Dans ce dossier > il y a 3 objets : une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* + un fichier liste de ressources *BaseSystem.chunklist* copiés d'après le volume *Recovery HD* d'une partition de secours de High Sierra 10.13.6 (format *jhfs+*) d'un de mes disques. En 3è instance > il y a un programme Apple *dmtest* > créé à l'époque de Lion 10.7 > et permettant en utilisant en source les 2 objets précédents --> de créer une partition de secours valide à tout emplacement désigné par la commande. Ce programme *dmtest* a démontré une vallidité universelle à travers le temps pour toute version d'OS de secours Apple.

Tu n'auras qu'à signaler ici lorsque tu auras récupéré un dossier dézippé *RECO* sur ton Bureau de session. Vu la guigne qui te poursuivait > j'ai jugé qu'il était temps de sortir l'artillerie lourde en arrêtant les aimables broderies des commandes précédentes.

Note : si tu as la curiosité d'inspecter le dossier *RECO* > ne t'étonne pas si tu ne vois pas les objets *BaseSystem.dmg* & *BaseSystem.chunklist* : ils ont peut-être gardé leurs marqueurs d'invisibilité par défaut --> ce qui fait que le Finder ne les affiche pas.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

J'ai l'impression qu'on va sauver le monde tellement c'est passionnant lol  

C'est télécharger et décompresser !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Alors passe la commande préliminaire :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition de secours invalide > récupère son espace à la partition *Macintosh* > affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 17:42:31 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.7 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.7 GB   disk0s2

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Parfait. Alors passe à présent la commande (déroule-la jusqu'au *diskutil list* final pour la copier entière) :

```
sudo ~/Desktop/RECO/dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition / ~/Desktop/RECO/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 ~/Desktop/RECO/BaseSystem.chunklist ; diskutil list
```


la commande appelle l'exécutable *dmtest* du dossier *RECO* à créer une partition de secours réglementaire > juste en-dessous de la partition du volume *Macintosh* démarré > en utilisant comme source les 2 objets : *BaseSystem.dmg* & *BaseSystem.chunklist* du même dossier *RECO* > puis elle affiche à la fin le nouveau tableau des disques

la commande > si elle passe > déroule un impressionnant affichage progressif. Elle peut prendre des minutes à s'exécuter.

Tu ne peux pas poster l'ensemble de cet affichage. Poste seulement ses 10 dernières lignes (environ) + le nouveau tableau des disques.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]: del callback: DADR=0x7fba84c2e570=disk0s2 pole/pct=0/26.000000
<--[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]
->-[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]: del callback: DADR=0x7fba84c2e570=disk0s2 pole/pct=0/34.000000
<--[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]
->-[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]: del callback: DADR=0x7fba84f04100=disk0s2 pole/pct=0/95.000000
<--[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]
->-[Local dmAsyncMessageForDisk:string:dictionary:]: del callback: DADR=0x7fba84d29ad0=disk0s2 str=Détachement de l’image disque du système de base dict=(null)
<--[Local dmAsyncMessageForDisk:string:dictionary:]
->-[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]: del callback: DADR=0x7fba84d29ad0=disk0s2 pole/pct=0/100.000000
<--[Local dmAsyncProgressForDisk:barberPole:percent:]
->-[Local dmAsyncFinishedForDisk:mainError:detailError:dictionary:]: del callback: DADR=0x7fba84c2e570=disk0s2 errMain=-69771 errAux=0 infoDict={
    RecoveryDonorPartitionBSD = disk0s2;
    RecoveryPartitionBSD = disk0s3;
    RecoveryPartitionDADiskRef = "<DADisk 0x7fba84d29ad0 [0x7fffacc55af0]>{id = /dev/disk0s3}";
}
<--[Local dmAsyncFinishedForDisk:mainError:detailError:dictionary:]
Creating recovery partition: finished
Error (async): The target disk is too small for this operation (-69771)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Il y a encore un message d'erreur : 

```
The target disk is too small for this operation
```


le disque cible est trop petit pour cette opération 

que je ne comprends pas...

Je vois qu'une partition a bien été créée > mais sans définition de volume encore -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

Tu peux redémarrer une fois > puis repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau > mais je pense que c'est encore loupé.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 19:55:48 on console
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Ouaip ! - il y a décidément quelque chose de boîteux quelque part.

Je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot. Je vais préparer un nouveau téléversement d'environ la même taille (*500 Mo*) et je te préviendrai ci quand le téléchargement sera disponible.

Entre temps > tu peux benner le dossier *RECO*.


----------



## Altair71 (9 Novembre 2018)

Ahlala décidément... T'en a pas finit avec moi lol. OKAY j"attend, merci pour tout en tout cas ^^


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Voici le lien au nouveau téléchargement depuis ma DropBox : ☞*com.apple.recovery.boot.zip*☜ (*540 Mo*) -->


tu n'auras qu'a avoir le dossier dézippé *com.apple.recovery.boot* sur ton Bureau de session encore

Préviens ici quand c'est prêt.


----------



## Altair71 (10 Novembre 2018)

Téléchargement fini, c'est tard j'ai eu du boulot désoler. C'est quand tu veux pour la suite.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

La manœuvre va se répartir en 3 segments : *a)* recréation d'un volume d'accueil *Recovery HD* sur la partition de secours qui existe actuellement comme simple conteneur logique vide > *b)* clonage du dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* qui contient un OS de secours 10.13.6 démarrable => dans le nouveau volume monté *Recovery HD* > *c)* récréation d'un chemin de démarrage sur ton en-tête => qui va rendre ce volume démarrable.

Pour le segment *a)* --> passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3 ; diskutil mount disk0s3
```


la commande injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > définissant un volume *Recovery HD* > dans la partition *disk0s3* à partir de son *bloc 0* constituant le *super-bloc* du système de fichiers > puis monte ce volume sur la partition

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné --> afin qu'on voie si tout s'est bien passé...


----------



## Altair71 (10 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 21:19:40 on console
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3 ; diskutil mount disk0s3
Password:
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 mounted
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Un volume *Recovery HD* est annoncé monté. As-tu bien le dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* sur ton Bureau ?


----------



## Altair71 (10 Novembre 2018)

Oui je l'ai


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Alors étape *b)* = clonage. Passe la commande :

```
sudo cp -av ~/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


la commande copie *com.apple.recovery.boot* => *Recovery HD* monté

tu vas voir défiler des lignes pendant l'opération. Environ *550 Mo* à copier

Préviens quand c'est fini (ou s'il y a un loupé de démarrage de la copie).


----------



## Altair71 (10 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Sat Nov 10 13:00:30 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ sudo cp -av ~/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
Password:
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/.diagnostics -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.diagnostics
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/.diagnostics/AppleDiagnostics.chunklist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.diagnostics/AppleDiagnostics.chunklist
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/.diagnostics/AppleDiagnostics.dmg -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.diagnostics/AppleDiagnostics.dmg
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/.diagnostics/Info.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.diagnostics/Info.plist
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label_2x -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label_2x
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.chunklist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.chunklist
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi.j137ap.im4m -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi.j137ap.im4m
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/com.apple.Boot.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/com.apple.Boot.plist
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/immutablekernel -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/immutablekernel
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/immutablekernel.j137ap.im4m -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/immutablekernel.j137ap.im4m
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/PlatformSupport.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/PlatformSupport.plist
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/prelinkedkernel -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/prelinkedkernel
/Users/niooja/Desktop/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Ça m'a l'air bon.

Passe une commande informative :

```
ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


qui liste récursivement le contenu du volume *Recovery HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Altair71 (10 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
com.apple.recovery.boot

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot:
BaseSystem.chunklist        boot.efi.j137ap.im4m
BaseSystem.dmg            com.apple.Boot.plist
PlatformSupport.plist        immutablekernel
SystemVersion.plist        immutablekernel.j137ap.im4m
boot.efi            prelinkedkernel
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Tout le monde est là au grand complet. Alors étape *c)* : rendre le volume *Recovery HD* démarrable.

Tu peux repasser la commande de *blessing* que tu avais passée auparavant (le nom du volume monté étant identique et son contenu aussi - copie-la jusqu'au *10.13.6"* final) :

```
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.recovery.boot --file /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi --label "Récupération 10.13.6"
```


la commande inscrit un chemin de démarrage au lanceur *boot.efi* de l'OS de secours contenu + un label intitulant le volume "*Récupération 10.13.6*" à l'écran  du gestionnaire de démarrage (touche "*alt*"). La commande passe sans commentaire.

Cela fait > passe la commande informative :

```
bless --info /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif du volume *Recovery HD*

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Altair71 (10 Novembre 2018)

```
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ bless --info /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
finderinfo[0]:    114 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot
finderinfo[1]:    123 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]:    114 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xFBA670B9B6400DC3
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ `
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Tout m'a l'air au point. Passe encore une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie le paysage...

Note : je te recommande instamment d'archiver soigneusement le dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot*. Il pourra resservir. M'est avis qu'au prochain repartitionnement pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* --> le volume *Recovery HD* va sauter. Donc il faudra le recréer.


----------



## Altair71 (10 Novembre 2018)

```
Last login: Sat Nov 10 15:56:22 on ttys000
MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

MBP-de-ni00ja:~ niooja$
```

Mission réussie non ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Tout est en ordre, en effet. RAS.


----------



## Altair71 (10 Novembre 2018)

Nickel merci. Maintenant, concernant Windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

Concernant Windows > c'est à *Locke* de prendre le relais si tu as un problème. Je ne suis pas compétent.


----------



## Altair71 (10 Novembre 2018)

Ça marche. Pas de soucis. Merci encore <3


----------



## Queiroz (14 Novembre 2018)

Salut les copains ... je pense que j'ai le même problème ...


j'essaye d'installer windows sur mon mac book pro mais je n'y arrive pas ... je pense qu'il me manque quelque chose :


/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         411.0 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +411.0 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            251.3 GB   disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.9 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


macbook-pro-de-thiago:~ thiagoqueirozdarocha$


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Queiroz
*
La taille des 2 partitions de ton disque fait *411 Go* > pour un disque de *500 Go*. Il y a donc *89 Go* d'espace libre.

En supposant que l'espace libre soit situé en-dessous de la partition *apfs* > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


qui récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base

Poste l'affichage retourné > en faisant ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> on verra le résultat.


----------



## vinzzzz (16 Novembre 2018)

Hello ! 
Jai' bien peur d'avoir un soucis similaire mais je préfère reposter ma config avec diskutil

Je voudrais supprimer bootcamp de ma machine mais bootcamp ne me le permet pas : 

*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.*
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.

voici ce que me donne diskutil list et diskutil cs list : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         480.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                511.1 GB   disk1s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         920.6 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +503.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            57.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

Je precise que je suis sous mojave 10.14.1

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? Merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *vinzzzz
*
Tu veux supprimer tout ce qui n'est pas macOS et récupérer un *Conteneur* Fusion Style de *+1 To* ?


----------



## vinzzzz (16 Novembre 2018)

C’est tout à fait ça ! 
En vue de recréer une installation bootcamp mais cette fois sur un disque dur externe !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - déroule-la bien jusqu'au *0b* final pour la copier complète) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime les 3 partitions du HDD en-dessous du *Conteneur apfs* > b) récupère l'espace libéré à ce même *Conteneur*

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné > histoire de voir s'il n'y a pas eu un loupé quelque part...


----------



## vinzzzz (16 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller - déroule-la bien jusqu'au *0b* final pour la copier complète) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.

Il semble y avoir une erreur : 


```
Unable to find disk for disk1s5
Unable to find disk for disk1s4
Unable to find disk for disk1s3
Started APFS operation
Error: -69519: The target disk is too small for this operation, or a gap is required in your partition map which is missing or too small, which is often caused by an attempt to grow a partition beyond the beginning of another partition or beyond the end of partition map usable space
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2018)

Les 3 partitions à supprimer n'ont pas été trouvées à leurs index d'appareil indiqués d'après ton tableau des disques --> il y a eu une modification des index des disques entre temps > parce que tu aurais redémarré par exemple.

Repasse la commande :

```
diskuti list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> je parie que le HDD est *disk0* actuellement...


----------



## vinzzzz (16 Novembre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         480.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                511.1 GB   disk0s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         920.6 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +503.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            57.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2018)

Hé ! hé ! -->

```
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
```


tu avais redémarré entre temps > et le HDD a battu de vitesse le SDD à l'attachement au Système : résultat de ce sprint frénétique --> victoire du HDD en *disk0*. C'est le SDD qui écope du *disk1* 

Repasse la commande éditée du nouvel index du HDD :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## vinzzzz (16 Novembre 2018)

Merci ! ça c'est de l'aide  

ça à l'air d'avoir fonctionné : 


```
Started erase on disk0s5
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 519 993 757 696 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 480 001 372 160 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2018)

Allez ! --> un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


poste le nouveau tableau des disques --> qu'on contemple le paysage...


----------



## vinzzzz (16 Novembre 2018)

et voilà ! c'est clean !!


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            57.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2018)

Problème résolu, en effet !


----------



## vinzzzz (16 Novembre 2018)

You Rock ! merci énnormément !

Me reste plus qu'à recréer une partition bootcamp et ensuite migrer le tout sur un ssd externe. 
Juste pour être sur, pas moyen de directement installer windows sur un disque externe via bootcamp ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2018)

Pour une réponse à ta dernière question > attends un passage de *Locke* dans ton fil. Personnellement : je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne suis pas au fait de ce genre de subtilités.


----------



## vinzzzz (16 Novembre 2018)

Ok Merci encore !


----------



## ROB881 (2 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, 
@macomaniac 

j'ai suivi pas mal de tes posts et tes publications sont toujours super clair et précises, merci pour ce que tu fais de ce forum.
j'ai une question à te poser qui me bloque:
je cherche à supprimer ma partition bootcamp mais j'obtient le message d'erreur : "Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné..." après avoir suivi avec attention tes tutos je n'obtient pas de code pour effectuer le "diskutil coreStorage resizeStack"
Quels sont les parties que je peut supprimer sans problèmes ?


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         396.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                103.5 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         506.5 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +396.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            109.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Merci d'avance pour les réponses que tu pourrais m'apporter.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir *ROB
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : supprime les 2 partitions Windows > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* & à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> pour voir s'il n'y a pas eu un blocage à un moment donné.


----------



## ROB881 (2 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

suite de commande:

```
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 103 962 181 632 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 963 174 912 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 962 146 816 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 396 000 993 280 to 499 963 174 912 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            108.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## ROB881 (2 Décembre 2018)

Ca a l'air d'être bon !
merci @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2018)

Problème résolu ! -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2
```


mais si tu as des demandes d'explication --> tu peux y aller...


----------



## ROB881 (2 Décembre 2018)

oui volontier,
tu as effectué une commande pour réintégrer l'espace attribué ?
par contre c'est au moment de l'intal qu'il y a eu 2 partitions ce qui me semble étrange vu que je n'en ai effectué qu'une seule


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2018)

La partition *Windows_Recovery* (dans les *500 Mo*) en fin de disque --> devait être la partition de secours de Windows. Créée à l'installation de Windows (et pas par l'Assistant BootCamp). 

Ma commande se décomposait en 4 élémentaires :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
diskutil list
```


les 2 premières sont des commandes classiques de suppression d'une partition

la 3è est la récupératrice d'espace. Tu remarqueras que > la partition bénéficiaire étant de type *apfs* > il faut adapter la commande *diskutil* : spécification *ap* (abrégé de *apfs*) > verbe *resizeContainer* (redimensionner le *Conteneur*) > son index de disque (*disk1* ici) > et le *0b* (zéro byte) équivalant à : "récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible jusqu'à exhaustion du dernir byte".


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La partition *Windows_Recovery* (dans les *500 Mo*) en fin de disque --> devait être la partition de secours de Windows. Créée à l'installation de Windows (et pas par l'Assistant BootCamp).


C'est tout à fait ça, c'est bien une partition de récupération qui existe depuis bien longtemps sous Windows et que quasiment personne n'utilise.


----------



## ROB881 (2 Décembre 2018)

C'est super clair, je te remercie !
comment c'est possible que l'assistant est créé cette partition ou comment ne pas la lui faire créer ?


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

ROB881 a dit:


> C'est super clair, je te remercie !
> comment c'est possible que l'assistant est créé cette partition ou comment ne pas la lui faire créer ?


Ben non, en te lisant ce n'est pas clair pour toi. Lorsqu'on installe macOS, celui-ci va créer une partition de récupération que l'on ne peut pas interdire. Lors de l'installation de Windows, ce dernier fera aussi la même chose, la création d'une partition de récupération que l'on ne peut pas non plus interdire.

Lorsque l'on veut désinstaller une partition contenant Windows et installer via Assistant Boot Camp, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui proposera de faire une désinstallation proprement sans laisser de traces. Il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire disque sous peine de devoir passer des lignes de commande via le Terminal pour récupérer la totalité de l'espace de son disque dur.


----------



## MakhnoT (6 Mai 2019)

Bonjour
Je pense avoir le même problème que pas mal de gens qui ont témoigné sur ce sujet. J'ai utilisé l'assistant Boot camp pour supprimer une partition Windows inutile et je me suis retrouvé avec un message d'erreur "impossible de restaurer en une seule partition".
J'ai vu que macomaniac est très actif sur ce sujet et qu'il a en général les bonnes solutions, mais n'étant pas du tout un expert, j'ai le trac d'appliquer ses solutions sans être sûr qu'elles correspondent à mon problème.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Bonjour *MakhnoT
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## MakhnoT (6 Mai 2019)

Merci beaucoup Maco


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         900.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +900.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume iMacnicomio HD          833.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Je vois que tu as environ *100 Go* en blocs libres (hors partitions). Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné. S'il y a un facteur d'échec de la récupération qui intervienne --> il se trouvera désigné à un point donné.


----------



## MakhnoT (6 Mai 2019)

C'est bien ce qui me semblait et ça correspond à l'espace alloué à la partition Boot camp.
Je ne peux pas poster de message de plus de 5000 caractères par contre mais après l'opération j'ai effectivement récupéré les 100 Go sur mon MacHD
Tu assures maco, t'es un boss !


----------



## MakhnoT (6 Mai 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume iMacnicomio HD          833.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Problème résolu, en effet --> le *Conteneur apfs* (et sa partition de base) font *1 To*.


----------



## MakhnoT (6 Mai 2019)

Merci beaucoup maco ! Efficacité inaltérable !
Bonne journée


----------



## Quentin19 (8 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de réouvrir ce sujet car je rencontre le même message d'erreur sur mon MacBook pro lorsque je veux installer Bootcamp.
Voici mon diskutil list : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Disque Dur Interne      491.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              750.2 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```


Merci d'avance,

Quentin.


----------



## Quentin19 (8 Novembre 2019)

Autant pour moi, je viens de repartionner mon disque avec l'utilitaire et ça semble fonctionner.

Désolé pour le dérangement !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour *Quentin*

Toi au moins tu n'es pas contrariant : à peine exposé ton cas > tu le résous de toi-même.

- alors content pour toi (même si je n'ai rien fait personnellement) !​


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2019)

Quentin19 a dit:


> Autant pour moi, je viens de repartionner mon disque avec l'utilitaire et ça semble fonctionner.


On va te revoir, car tu tentais une installation de Windows dans un disque dur USB qui n'est pas possible.


----------



## Joseph Besset-Lissorgue (30 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai le même problème que beaucoup de gens ici malheureusement...
Je suis sur un mac book pro de 2017 avec Mac Os High Sierra 10.13.6
Je n'ai jamais rentré de lignes de code dans le Terminal et j'ai peur de faire des erreurs en rentrant des lignes de code pas adaptées à mon problème.
Voici le message du Bootcamp Assistant après le partitionnement ( qui a pris un temps fou et bugé jusqu'a que je quitte l'assistant après 20min de freeze ... )
---) Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à récupérer un disque Mac HD avec les 70+8 Go alloués au Bootcamp qui ne fonctionne pas, pour pouvoir ré-installer enfin par la suite Windows 10 avec Bootcamp?

( je précise que j'ai un disque dur Lacie 1To qui fonctionne en Time Machine qui n'était pas branché au moment du screenshot )

Merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour *Joseph*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Joseph Besset-Lissorgue (30 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac et merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, j'ai finalement réussi à delete les disques OsxReserved et le Bootcamp en suivant l'aide Apple !
J'ai donc récupérer tout cet espace sur disque MacHD.
Je voudrais donc installer Windows avec Bootcamp sans avoir le même problème ...
Que dois-je faire ? Rentrer la ligne " diskutil list " afin de déterminer si le problème va se répéter ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2020)

Content pour toi - qui t'es dépanné tout seul.

- tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp. Et reposter ici si tu as un problème. Pour les blocages d'installation de Windows : ce sera *Locke* plutôt que moi ton interlocuteur dans ce fil.​


----------



## Joseph Besset-Lissorgue (30 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi - qui t'es dépanné tout seul.
> 
> - tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp. Et reposter ici si tu as un problème. Pour les blocages d'installation de Windows : ce sera *Locke* plutôt que moi ton interlocuteur dans ce fil.​


Compris ! Merci beaucoup Macomaniac pour ta réactivité et tes précisions,  c'est rassurant de savoir qu'on peut être aidé lorsque l'on est novice dans ce milieu. =)


----------



## Joseph Besset-Lissorgue (30 Octobre 2020)

J'ai réessayé d'installer, encore une fois un problème..
Cette fois-ci, le partitionnement a réussi à s'effectuer en a peu près 3 min mais ce sont les Windows files qui n'ont pas réussi a s'installer correctement.
J'ai donc ré-effacé les disques OsxReserved et Bootcamp depuis l'utilitaire de disque, et j'ai récupéré les espaces alloués à ces 2 disques sur mon disque Macintosh Hd --) donc pas de problème à ce niveau la.

Se peut-il que le problème vienne de l'image disque ISO de Windows10 que j'ai téléchargé ? ( directement sur la page officielle Windows pourtant )

Peut être que je n'ai pas assez de place sur mon disque MacHD ( je veux seulement allouer 70go a Windows10 ) --) le screen ci-dessous








Par ailleurs mon ordi est un Macbook Pro de 2017, 13inch qui tourne sous l'OS High Sierra 10.13.6
Et mon File Vault est activé ( je l'ai activé en recevant mon mac sans trop savoir ce que c'était, je sais maintenant qu'il chiffre mes données et qu'il n'est pas utile dans mon cas..  --) pourtant j'ai vu sur d'autres fils que même après une désactivation du FileVault, plusieurs personnes n'arrivaient toujours pas a conclur l'installation de Windows10 via bootcamp ).. 

Si jamais Mr *Locke* voit ce fil =)


----------

